# Geedee and Rocketeers Flying Legends (2011)



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking forward to them Gary.


----------



## seesul (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Gary, looking 4ward to your pictures! We didn´t get the chance to get into the cockpit of February. Ed Shipley agreed without any probs but airport staff didn´t let us go to the flight line after the airshow on Sat evening as it was forbidden by the control tower. We were pretty dissapointed...****ing rules.
Anyhow, we spoke to Jimmy Brooks, got his pics and shoke his hand. What an emotional meeting!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the Swordfish!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2011)

Gary, if I ever hear you say your jealous again, I'll pay Terry to whip you!  Heck of a collection of aircraft and the first set of shots Rock sir! As for the second set, we ALL have those. Excellent work sir. I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2011)

NOW I'M JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Excellent shots though and KUDOS on getting to meet these guys!!!!! Way to go!! I can't pick a favorite, I love'em all!


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2011)

great pictures Gary, love the 2 Daks in the first set


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic pics Gary. They sure got a move on finishing the P47 Razorback, and it looks beaut !


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like you had a hell of a time. Great shots my man. Boy if I could have one , don't laugh!!! That P-40B is stunning.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup, gotta agree with that P-40 flying shot - it's a beauty. A bit beautier than all the rest which are all beauties too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)

I could have died a very happy man if I had seen that. Great pics!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2011)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2011)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2011)

More great shots Gary!! Keep'em coming sir!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, keep 'em coming Gary.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> NOW I'M JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Excellent shots though and KUDOS on getting to meet these guys!!!!! Way to go!! I can't pick a favorite, I love'em all!


 
ME TOO!!!
Fantastic pictures Gary. Can't wait for more!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2011)

That cockpit Bf 109 shot and then the B-17 under it are superb!!!!! Excellent, excellent!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2011)

Kick arse photo's Gary!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2011)

.


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2011)

Super stuff G&R I loved those Daks. I heard over the airband there was several problems not including the two prangs. The C47 got a pull out after over cooking a low flypast on day 2 and one of the Skyraiders had a peel off on day one after tail gating I wonder if this will see the end of the Balbo with the loss of BBD even though it was after the mass pass.
Great shots guys


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2011)

WOW!!! The black and white shot REALLY POPS Gary!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Love the Aussie Seafury! Great pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Also the behind the scenes hangar shots are interesting. Must have been a great experience.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2011)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Good stuff Gary!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2011)

Great pics Gary. That Skyraider certainly did a good job of cutting-up the Spit! Did he put out a 'Pan' call, or declare an emergency?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2011)

Great pics mate. Keep em coming!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice shots Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2011)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2011)

*AWESOME! * Can't ever get enough shots of Mustangs! Do you have any shots of Miss Velma on the ground? That's one of two 55th FG 51's that I have decals for to use in the next Group Build.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2011)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome job! That B&W of the top turret rocks!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

Gary, YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2011)

Great series of shots gary, even the bloopers were cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

Good shots Gary!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 15, 2011)

Lovely shots Gaz and you kept saying they were rubbish!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2011)

You have got some killer shots to Tony!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info Gary, and great pics by yourself and Tony.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 15, 2011)

The shots of Miss Velma are beautiful Gary and just what I was looking for. I'll send you a PM


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2011)

Great shots there Gary, Only hope I can get half as good as shots this year.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 16, 2011)

A few more of mine....


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely Spit 1


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 16, 2011)

Love the vintage car type radiator on this.....and in the photo, Gary is either very excited to see all the aircraft!! or he is hiding the lens from the rain!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

Scary first picture in that last post  

Great shots guys ~


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2011)

cracking pictures, keep em coming please


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2011)

Beaut pics guys - more please!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2011)

Gary's pregnant again.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2011)

Great shots Gary, Tony.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2011)

Great shots guys!


----------

